# P1388 Search is down



## awalls (Dec 10, 2007)

So my 99.5 mk4 gti is throwing two codes P1388 and p1340, I know the P1340 has to do with cam postion or rmp sensor but what is the other code and does anyone have an idea on how to fix it. Also i have the kinetic stage 3 kit on my vr6 if that helps. thanks


----------



## awalls (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: P1388 Search is down (awalls)*

bump


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: P1388 Search is down (awalls)*

** VW DTC 17796 (P1388) - Control Module Malfunction - DBW Throttle Monitoring*
Checked the measuring blocks for the throttle pedal?
Sounds like your throttle pedal assembly is dying.
- Erik


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...05000


----------



## awalls (Dec 10, 2007)

sounds like fun








so you think its the pedal assembly and not the throttle body? I'll have to did some more before i throw parts at it. could it be the ecu not taking the c2 software?


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (awalls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awalls* »_so you think its the pedal assembly and not the throttle body?

Pedal assembly.
Again, you can CONFIRM that with a VAG-COM data-log.

_Quote, originally posted by *awalls* »_could it be the ecu not taking the c2 software?

Always possible; contact C2 and explain your situtation.
- Erik


----------



## awalls (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (bluefox280)*

could the pedal issues cause a rough idle? my car idle hunts from 600-1000


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (awalls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awalls* »_could the pedal issues cause a rough idle?

Definitely possible.
- Erik


----------



## awalls (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (bluefox280)*

just got a pedal to swap and I'll pop it in when i quits rainning


----------



## awalls (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (awalls)*

put new pedal in and no change? any ideas


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (awalls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awalls* »_put new pedal in and no change? any ideas


Now trace wiring from pedal to ECU.
Trace wiring from ECU to throttle body.
Confirm throttle body actuation and proper operation.
- Erik


----------



## awalls (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (bluefox280)*

thanks a ton for your help bluefox


----------



## apollovr6 (Oct 16, 2013)

what ended up fixing it? I have same problem. 2000 VR6 with stage 2 C2 tune. had my first ecu tuned and it showed this code so I sent my second one to be tuned and its also showing the code. Both ecus ran fine before I had them tuned.


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Consult tuner as aforementioned in other threads


----------



## apollovr6 (Oct 16, 2013)

I did. They insist the coding is fine. I'm going to try Tb, Maf and gas pedal assembly then I'll comment back.


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

10-4


----------



## apollovr6 (Oct 16, 2013)

Well just wanted to follow up. Swapped out the TB and code went away. Unfortunately, the car ran super rich and washed the rings. Now 1 year and a rebuilt motor later and I'm getting the same code again. Car's running stoich but in a rich condition (fuel trim at 20-25% @ idle). I think the code is being caused by brake cleaner that got into the TB and I hope the rich condition is also an effect.


----------

